# Removing and Installing FSI Fuel Injectors/ Specialty Tool T10133



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hello, 2.0T FSI forum! 

This is my first post ever in this forum, and though I began to post this in the MkV forum, I believe this to be a better place for it. I've done some cursory pre-reading, so I'll start with the necessary preface based on what I've found.

At the current time, I'm not looking to substantially upgrade my 2006 GLI DSG w/ APR "Stage 1" software on 93OCT. I intend to make the necessary purchases and expend the necessary effort to keep it running for 200,000 miles, or 25-30 years at my current rate. Sometime down the road, I may deem it worthwhile to move toward something such as the S3 upgrade; for now, that's not the case. Based on my reading, I see that what I'm asking for is not the norm in this forum. In the interest of keeping up with proactive maintenance, I am not opposed to an additional outlay for the proper tools for the job. 

In the most immediate future, I will be pulling the valve cover to media blast my valves to remove 63,000 miles of carbon buildup. While in the vicinity, I will also clean the throttle body and replace the intake manifold runner flap solenoid (it's tits up for a second time after a previous replacement). I decided to also price injectors, and I'm currently undecided regarding their prognosis.

With that said, my question is multi-pronged:




For an early-build 2006 BPY (final assembly of vehicle of 2005.08.25, so assume late July/ early August 2005 motor build), is it advisable to replace the injectors while I'm in there- even if I'm not experiencing issues at the current time?

My overly-proactive instinct is to replace them; however, I looked at the price and began considering simply replacing the rings instead.
I mentioned it to a friend, and he mentioned it to a friend who is a part of QTM for VW. This friend advised that I go ahead and replace them as he's seen sporadic issues with early BPY injectors.
Without having to pull the cover, can anyone tell me what revision I probably have?

Even if I don't replace the injectors, I intend to replace the sealing rings while everything is apart because, as I understand it, injectors may inadvertently pull out of the head when I pull the valve cover and/or parts associated with media blasting the valves.

Is it advisable to use VW tool T10133 for something as simple as replacing the sealing rings on the injectors?

Should I opt to replace the injectors while I'm in there, should I be opting for "stock" injectors, or is there another alternative that's deemed suitable for my application? I ask this with the change to spark plugs one heat range colder (NGK BKR7EIX or something of the sort) in mind. I made that change about 5,000 miles ago and have had great results.


I have no issue at all spending the extra $250 T10133, a tool that I'll use at least a couple more times while I own this car (every 50,000-60,000 miles when I blast the valves) as well as potentially on other people's cars when they need assistance *IF* it's truly the ideal way to handle the fuel injectors. I read other threads where people said to cover the back end of the injector with a towel and knock it into place with a mallet... homeboy's not playing that with an injector that's upwards of $80 per piece.

T10133: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Tools/Fuel_Injection/ES261581/
"Stock" Injectors: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Engine/Fuel/ES281270/
Ring Kit: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Engine/Fuel/ES280488/

Thanks!

-Brian


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

You don't need any tool to install FSI injectors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

The only thing the OEM tool is really useful for is replacing the "white" seals on the tips of the injectors ! Additionally also removing the injectors with the old style plastic retaining clips without breaking them.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

You don't need that tool. You can remove, install, and replace all the seals without it. I have replaced 50+ injector seals and you can just use a small socket to install the teflon seal. I've never had a seal failure.


----------



## rmetanes1 (Sep 21, 2008)

#Iman973

hi

I read your post about using a small socket to replace the Teflon seal. can you please send a short video or explain a little more ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

